# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Mikrosoft Bing do zevendesoje Live search me Bing

## benseven11

Nje motor i ri kerkimi  me emrin Bing po krijohet nga Mikrosofti.Thuhet se do jete me i mire ne kerkim se sa GOOGLE.Nuk ka dale akoma ne qarkullim.Thuhet se Mikrosofti do shpenzoje 80-100miljon $ per motorin e tij kerkues(Google shpenzoi 13 miljon per motorrin e vet te kerkimit)
Bing pritet te filloje ne 1 qershor.
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10251432-2.html

----------

